# What color will my foal shed out?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Depending on the colors of the sire's parents, it's possible he is a smokey grulla (black+cream+dun). If that's the case, then he could have passed that cream on to Lavender. Depending on the colors of the dam's parents, she could possibly carry agouti, since agouti doesn't manifest on a red base (no black to restrict). 

If I didn't know anything about either of her parents and saw her by herself, I would say she's either buckskin or dunskin, with dunskin being the more likely.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Depending on the colors of the sire's parents, it's possible he is a smokey grulla (black+cream+dun). If that's the case, then he could have passed that cream on to Lavender. Depending on the colors of the dam's parents, she could possibly carry agouti, since agouti doesn't manifest on a red base (no black to restrict).
> 
> If I didn't know anything about either of her parents and saw her by herself, I would say she's either buckskin or dunskin, with dunskin being the more likely.



Lady's mom is a brown and dad is a red dun

Dang-It's mom is black, and dad was registered red dun but looked kind of like a dunalino. He had red points though so I guess that would mean red dun.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you know what colors the sire's dam's parents were? 

So far, I'm putting my money on Dang-It being a smokey grullo and Lavender being either a dunskin or a brownskin dun.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Do you know what colors the sire's dam's parents were?
> 
> So far, I'm putting my money on Dang-It being a smokey grullo and Lavender being either a dunskin or a brownskin dun.


Yes, I do. We have her here, and she's actually the black horse in the background on one of Lavender. 

Pixie's mom was a sorrel and her dad was a black tobiano paint.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmmm...

What about the Dang-It's sire's parents?

Sorry for all the questions. I'd be willing to bet money that Lavender has a cream gene and she had to get it from her sire because the only color that cream "hides" on is black.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Questions are no problem! I'm actually not sure. On all breed registry it says his dad was a red dun roan and nothing about mom. Her name is Ruby Dun It, though, it that might say anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

$50 total in coat color testing would give you the answer, $25 to test agouti (bay/brown base if she got agouti from her dam), $25 to test for cream (if cream is present, her sire is likely a smoky grullo which would really explain his peachy baby coat). If you don't want to test her, you will have to wait for the next two years to see her adult coat (everything from now until then will be guesses as she could easily go one way or another as the foals of her color are known to do as the black matures and the dilute/s settle on a shade).


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

But it also says that he was just a dun, not red dun. I'll have to look at his papers when I get home and make sure it says red dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

timonlionking said:


> But it also says that he was just a dun, not red dun. I'll have to look at his papers when I get home and make sure it says red dun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As I had said in the previous thread, the person who registered his sire (who you said yourself that he looks dunalino, which he very well could be) couldn't choose dunalino as a color for registration, and with using "Dun" in the name it was obvious that they favored the dun dilution even if the horse also had cream. The cream could have been passed with the duns or through a line of blacks totally undected or had the additional dun dilution chosen for registration purposes. That is the largest downfall of relying on a horse's registered color to determine the genetic possibilities of the offspring.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

My dad said he remembers one parent being a red dun and one a palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Update: she's getting black between her pastern and hoof on the back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

timonlionking said:


> Update: she's getting black between her pastern and hoof on the back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Updates need pictures... Hint, hint ;-)

First foal coat shed is the darkest (commonly much darker than the adult coat will be), you won't have an adult color for another year or two
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG she's cute, love her face marking!

I'm thinking she may be a bay dun.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

It's so hard to get close up pictures of what I'm talking about because she (and her mama) is very skittish and they don't let me get too close, which is the only reason I don't send her hairs in for testing; I can't get any. I'm working with both, but as of now, I'm limited on my picture angles! But here's one that shows how pretty she is and also the black on her legs. 

I'll try to get more tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She is a bay dun, I'd put money on it.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's one updated picture of Lavender. Haven't had much time to mess with her and Lady so still kind of skittish. Touched her for the first time today, though! She let me scratch her butt, so I was pretty happy about that. 

I'm going to upload another closer to her face. Is she starting to shed out on her nose or is this a normal whatever? I have no clue what to expect from foals coats! We have really (besides Dang-It) only had solids or red duns. One bay dun, but I was too young to remember anything about how she changed.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

That is normal shedding. The first shed will make a very dark shed which still won't answer the question of what the adult coat will look like


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is an update on Lavvy! She has had such a turn around! I used to not be able to pet her at all. Like 5 feet from her and she was high tailing it out of there. But then one day, I was scratching on Chrome, her new best friend, and it seemed like she was putting on a show to Lavender to show her how good it felt. But Lav came up for the first time and one butt scratch and she was putty in my hands! At first she would only let me scratch her butt, and with some work, I am now up to her neck. Still iffy with her head, but I'm patient! I can only get the pictures to work on my phone so I'll have to post them one at a time. 

Also, look at the butt on this girl! My goodness, and she's got a nice head. 

What is everyone thinking of her so far?


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Love her blue eye!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Her half sister (red dun) and her baby sitter (bay dun).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm still saying dunskin.

She's shaping up quite nicely!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

She's looking really good! Babies go through so many changes, and she's not even half way there! She should end up similar in color to her 'baby sitter'.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

So if I were to color test Lavvy, would I test for agouti? 

Right now the most common opinions on color are bay dun, grulla, and dunskin. Would an agouti test give me what I want to know? Or would it be a different one? 

Agouti would tell me if the base color is bay/brown or black, which would help in that but what about dunskin? What would show up for that?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I would test for agouti and cream.

We know she's black-based and has dun. So, agouti will tell us if she has agouti (to become a bay dun) and cream will tell us if she has cream (to become a dunskin).


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

View attachment 804098



Looks like we do in fact have a bay dun!  

Also, how does the black usually appear on their legs? I assumed it would start a grayish color and get darker but as you can sort of see in this picture she's getting patches of black that appear out of nowhere. 

Can wait for her and Chrome to reveal their final colors!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Says Invalid Attachment


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

How about now?


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

She is 2 months and 1 week old. At what age do you think she'll be finished with her foal shed?


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm still saying dunskin.
> 
> She's shaping up quite nicely!


Me too!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Lavender is 3 1/2 months old! She's growing up so fast! She's turning out to be a very pretty girl and she's quick to learn. The only thing she's not comfortable with is her face being touched, which is further than I ever expected her to be this quick, considering how wild her momma is. 

Chrome is he complete opposite, though! She see's someone in the field and runs up, no matter how far away her mom is. She's a little over 2 1/2 months old. Lavender is getting where she comes up after awhile of petting Chrome. So yeah! Pictures! 

Here's the pretty girl!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What gorgeous babies!! /love


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As you've seen and to answer your question the black is under the foal coat of cream so once the cream all sheds on a bay's legs the black is revealed. Such pretty babies!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

More pics of Lav! Its almost weaning time. She's 4 1/2 months old! I honestly don't think I'll be too much of a problem, both fillies spend little time with their moms now. 

I'm starting to believe she might be dunskin. I compared pictures online and she's spot on! And there's a picture with her and Ginger, our bay dun, and she's so much lighter! I know there's variation and her color now isn't going to be her EXACT adult color. 

Thinking about actually color testing...

What do you all think of her?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm think dunskin. What a cutie!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Dunskin gets my vote


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is absolutely stunning! Wow! ;o;


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'm very proud of her!  

Who would be the best to go through to do a color test? I tested my mini through UC Davis, but they were kind of expensive. What other options are there, and their prices?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I used Animal Genetics. The basic color test was $25 (EE,Ee or ee). There was a base factor plus agouti for $40 saving you $10. There is a color panel test that is $95 that covers all the basics (7 tests)and a pattern panel (7 tests also) for the same price that covers the patterns possible. You can get both of those together for $150. The color panel tells you black/red, agouti, cream, dun as well as silver, pearl and champagne.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

timonlionking said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm very proud of her!
> 
> Who would be the best to go through to do a color test? I tested my mini through UC Davis, but they were kind of expensive. What other options are there, and their prices?


UC Davis has pretty close to the same prices for individual color tests as other labs but Animal Genetics tends to give results a little quicker. 

You only need 2 coat color tests, agouti and cream. Paying for additional tests in a bundle package isn't needed unless you want to also test for white patterns (with AQHA bloodlines, possible white patterns to test for would be splash overo and frame overo)


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I still say bay dun, and I would probably just test for cream and frame.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

I vote dunskin!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

String tested Chrome and Lavender today!  

I'm actually surprised! Chrome string tested somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 hands! To my knowledge none of Annie's foals have been very tall, and the previous stud was around 15.3 hands. And Annie is 15.1, so you'd think she'd throw some height! 

But yeah. As of right now, Chrome is 11.3 hands at 4 months old.

And I was less surprised with Lavenders. She string tests at 15.2 or higher. Lady is somewhere around 14 hands and Dang It (renamed Josh) is around 15.1. Lady's filly from two years ago (her first foal) is 15.2hands. 

Lavender is 12.2 right now


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I agree while you are testing test for frame in the event you ever decide to breed her.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

She's a big girl! My baby is 12h at 2 months. I'm gonna try the string test on him too.


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Day star, I've been watching your thread about him! He's stinking adorable! I didn't used to care for pallys but they're really starting to grow on me in a big way! 

What are your plans for him?


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

It's been WAY too long since I've posted pictures of Lav!! 

She's now 9 and a half months old! Where DID the time go?? 

Can't wait for her to shed her winter coat! And to see how she's shaping up under all that fluff! 










And now for the winter woolies! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what a nice filly. Is she bay dun, then?


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

She is SO pretty!!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Avna said:


> Oh my gosh, what a nice filly. Is she bay dun, then?



Not completely sure yet, but it's sure looking like it! 

Thank you guys! I think she's very pretty as well. I'm just so amazed with how she's turning out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

